# "Berge" im Norden??



## lara79 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kuckuck,

bevor ich bei den Männern frage, versuch ich´s erstmal hier. Seit dem Sommer wohne ich im Lüneburg und bin immer noch auf der Suche nach den "Bergen" (ich will wieder heim ins Sauerland..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Kennt evtl. jemand ein paar schöne Trails im Norden oder schicke Waldautobahnen? Auch ein regelmäßiger MTB-Treff (Spaßfahrer, keine Helden) wäre toll.


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier: 
www.deisterfreun.de
Ist der erste Berg mit richtigem MTB Revier wenn du von Lüneburg Richtung Süden fährst.
Sorry aber du wohnst mitten in der Heide.
Wir haben auch mehrere Frauen, die immer mitfahren, du bist jederzeit willkommen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lara79, ich (Ex-Vogtländer) kann dich gut verstehen.


Wir fahren immer rund um Mölln (ist gar nicht soweit weg von dir) dort gibt es ein paar nette Trails und schöne kurze Anstiege (für den Norden aber ganz ordentlich). In den Sommermonaten läuft bei uns sogar ein Bike-Kurs übers Bodymed-Fitnessstudio (www.bodymed-fitness.de). Leider der Kurs für dieses Jahr schon zu Ende, es folgt nun noch unsere Abschlusstour am 18.10. in den Harburger Bergen. Kannst dich ja gern melden wenn du interesse hast.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe als Kerl mit bikender Freundin wird man hier nicht gleich rausgejagt. Wir sind viel im Raum Braunschweig unterwegs (haben länger in Wolfenbüttel gewohnt, wohnen jetzt auch in der Heide bei Gifhorn).
Asse, Elm und die Lichtenberge bei Salzgitter sind in der Ecke ganz schön, gerade wenn man, (bzw frau) es noch nicht so mit vielen Höhenmetern hat. Und ich denke, viel weiter als der Deister isses auch nicht. Evtl. könntest du auch im Landkreis Lüchow-Dannenberg rund um Hitzacker fündig werden mit nen paar Hügeln. Bin in der Ecke aufgewachsen und ist nen Katzensprung von LG.

Ansonsten treiben wir uns ab und zu im Norddeutschen Traumspot rum, dem Harz. Da kann man auch Höhenmeter fressen, Kumpels haben schon 3000 an einem Tag gemacht, waren allerdings zweimal beim Brockenwirt...
Unter http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de kann man einen recht umfassenden Kartensatz mit Roadbooks für recht schmales Geld bestellen, ich denke für den Anfang nicht schlecht. GPS-Tracks gibts da auch. Und der Harz kann Fahrtechnisch recht fordernd sein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hoffe als Kerl mit bikender Freundin wird man hier nicht gleich rausgejagt.



Wir leiden an spontanen Toleranzanfällen.


----------



## sannihh (21. Januar 2010)

also ich wohne in Hamburg und bin viel in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs...man kann dort sogar Touren bis zu 1000hm auf netten Trail fahren wenn man sich auskennt !!!


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2010)

Liegt zwar nicht in unmittelbarer Umgebung von Lüneburg, ist aber eindeutig im Norden, ein paar "Berge" gibts da auch und ist sehr schön. 

Holsteinische Schweiz


----------

